# Who has a motorbike?



## foxfish

I was just wondering if anyone is into bikes or the IOM TT?
Here is my old bike I sold it last year but thinking about building another one...


----------



## hinch

used to have a gsxr moviestar / telefonica (depending on where in the world you come from) I was forced to get rid by the missus she won't let me get another one now


----------



## si-man

I have a yamaha wr125x supermoto. Absolute beast to ride round town in and out of traffic. Fun for riding stairs, wheelies, stoppies etc. Been asked so many times if its a 450 as its a full size bike. Now with the new loud arrow system on its even better


----------



## rebus

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Shot at 2012-01-05

Mine, i love big V twins just endless handfuls of torque


----------



## danmil3s

I've got an '83 r80rt that takes me the 50 miles back  and forth to work every day, and a project '76 xs 500 that i brought of my old man that on day very soon will be upsetting the neighbours. what was that Kawasaki before you worked your magic foxfish.


----------



## foxfish

It was a 1987 GPZ 900, it was measured at 92hp when I bought it about 12 years back & was in bog standard trim with only 12k on the clock.
My mate had a new Fireblade at the time & could outperform me everywhere so I fitted a nitro kit & just carried on going until the whole bike was transformed into a straight line 170hp monster   
I put everything together myself & built all the bodywork too but last year I decided the bike was a bit to mad for my age  :? 
However I quite fancy re building something different like a 70s two stroke.


----------



## foxfish

rebus = cool bike


----------



## foxfish

Here I am at a Hogwash a few years back - check out the down pipes YeeHaa...


----------



## MrLarner

I'd love a big bike, but due to me being only 11 and half stone, chances of me flying through london on a R1 or even R6 are very slim.
when i done my cbt i done it on geared bike with the intention to then do a full motorbike test and get a R6 but it all fell through after giving my mates R1 a spin and realising im not big enough to control such a bike.
so for now, i've stuck with the basic 125cc


----------



## danmil3s

wow that must of been a mental bike. i had the '88 1000rx (which is probably why the lump gave me a strange " i should know what that is" feeling) that was just down geared, and that was quick so a nitro kit...... is there any think you cant build first ponds then logs, harpoon guns  now bikes. i'm impressed i think you should definitely build another, the world needs it. 
 that pitcher you just posted proper hooliganism great fun.


----------



## danmil3s

MrLarner ive never ridden a big sports bike but i believe there's a big difference between a 1000 and a 600 why not try the smaller see how you get on.


----------



## danmil3s

should of added there's  nowt wrong with a 125


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Ive got an aprilia Pesgao 650 Xtrail. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I dont get out on it enough.


----------



## foxfish

Very nice too


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Bikes, guns, ponds tanks and mushrooms   
Kudos for being able to build something like that yourself. 
I am all weather rider with sv650 pocket rocket ATM. 2 years now but thinking to change into inline 4.
Probably R1. Had one before and was amazed at how comfortable it was even for travelling. 500-600 miles a day with no signs of tiredness. V-twin makes my hands go numb after 30 miles.


----------



## cheebs

I currently have 3 lame bikes in my stable....

I have an '85 LC350 that is mid rebuild, and has been for 15+ yrs... the joys of moving out of home put the dampers on that project.

I also have a '99 CBR 600, which threw its chain... I was lucky it only did damage to the bike and not to my leg. Thats going to be broken up and sold for parts very soon as its too much money to repair the engine casing. I dont have the time to do ti myself anymore unfortunately.

And lastly, I have an '05 CBR 600 RR (Immaculate condition- less that 5k miles when I bought it - and a really good price). I bought it July last summer, and only had its joy for 3 weeks and 1 day before some dozy bint turned across me whilst I was legitimately traveling in the bus lane in London knocking me off and writing off my beautiful beast. I am still fighting liability now... f&*$king insurance companies.... grrr... I do still have the bike, as it was horrendously undervalued as scrap value... at least I can pull off the Akro titanium full system off it before I break that or sell it as a project bike later in the year after they finally admit liability. I plan to get another RR as soon as the insurance co makes its mind up. I MUST HEAR THAT EXHAUST NOTE AGAIN!!


----------



## Gary Nelson

cheebs said:
			
		

> I currently have 3 lame bikes in my stable....
> 
> I have an '85 LC350 that is mid rebuild, and has been for 15+ yrs... the joys of moving out of home put the dampers on that project.



Now that takes me back.....! back to my days of the Suzuki X7 with the 'Allspeed exhaust' what a sound!


----------



## PeteA

I've had a few different bikes over the years, going from a little 125 to a GS500 then a 600 bandit and finally a 600 hornet.  Last bike I ended up being driven into whilst travelling at 40 and breaking various bits of me so gave up commuting to work on a bike.  That was quite a few years ago now...



			
				MrLarner said:
			
		

> I'd love a big bike, but due to me being only 11 and half stone, chances of me flying through london on a R1 or even R6 are very slim.
> when i done my cbt i done it on geared bike with the intention to then do a full motorbike test and get a R6 but it all fell through after giving my mates R1 a spin and realising im not big enough to control such a bike.
> so for now, i've stuck with the basic 125cc



I'm lighter than you are and can honestly say that I loved my Hornet 600.  It was a dinky little bike considering it was 96 bhp, really efficient on fuel, stuck to the road like glue round corners and was light enough & low enough to the ground for me to handle without feeling I wasn't in control.


----------



## foxfish

Most Moto GP riders are well under 11 stone!
You can see it on motogp.com on the riders info.
 Pedrosa is the lightest with 51 kg
 Gibernau the heaviest with 70 kg.
Its all about power to weight ratios - just think how fast a 140hp 600 would be with you sat on it   
TT riders tend to be heavier but lots of winners have been under 11 stone although David Jeffries was pretty heavy!


----------



## si-man

Ive got no hope at 13 1/2 stone then LOL


----------



## Graeme Edwards

I never want to fall off, or be crashed into. Thats my greatest fear. I can do my best to ride safe and get home in one piece but you never know.  I saw a 17 year old lad killed instantly on a 125 on a country road in the lakes. Shuck me up like nothing before. Ive though about selling mine since, but then I love the feeling it gives me.

Love them, but fear them. Perhaps thats the right way to look at them.


----------



## foxfish

Very sensible advice Graeme - I walk with a limp & have limited movement in my left wrist!

I had one big spill in about 1978 aged 18, I was ridding an S2 350 kawi two stroke triple.
 These bikes were absolutely mental death traps, about 45hp lightweight & useless drum brakes = disaster   
I was drunk, ridding home chasing some other bike through the tiny lanes around our way, just about as irresponsible & stupid as it gets!!
Anyway I clipped a hedge & flew off the bike at around 70mph, the amazing thing was I walked about 1/4 mile home & went to bed.
It was a few hours later when I woke up in screaming pain & it became evident I needed an ambulance  :?


----------



## si-man

My best mate was killed at 18 in August riding pillion on her boyfriends bike. Car pulled out and stopped on a blind bend, he hit it at 50 making her airborn. Died on impact with a rock. Shook me up big time. I wanted to sell up but nah, she loved bikes, died what she loves doing so carried on. Just gotta be ultra vigilant of everything around you


----------



## danmil3s

Bikes are a great way to get around, just got to watch out for all the other idiots. Believe It or not a muppet pulled out on me Friday morning on a small roundabout.  luckily me and the bike are both bike ugly lumps and I was only going 5mph. my panniers took all the impact. Hopefully his insurance will pay for new ones. First time any things hit me in years thousands and thousands of miles in all weather's so it is rare and shouldn't put people of. I think once you've ridden a bike takes a huge off to stop you riding.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

si-man said:
			
		

> My best mate was killed at 18 in August riding pillion on her boyfriends bike. Car pulled out and stopped on a blind bend, he hit it at 50 making her airborn. Died on impact with a rock. Shook me up big time. I wanted to sell up but nah, she loved bikes, died what she loves doing so carried on. Just gotta be ultra vigilant of everything around you



Jeez, its story's like that, that freak me out and so sad too. My misses likes being on the bike. Im not sure I could cope if I lost her while out on the bike, horrible thought. 

When it goes wrong it goes very wrong.... 

I thought of trading it in and saving for a camper van. That way I get to tour the country and feel I got something in return. 

On an open road riding sweet roads with nothing but sheep and trees to keep your company is a great feeling... nothing like it.


----------



## Christie_ZXR

Ooh yay there's a motorbike thread! 

Here's my baby;





2009 Kawasaki ZXR 600. Green, of course!

And this is us being scared something-less on the nurburgring   





Love her to pieces, sadly some other sod decided he liked her too and this one was stolen in 2010, but I did replace her with another ninja exactly the same. Same year, same mileage, everything! Quite scary! I checked the frame numbers, not the same bike! Don't know what I'd have done if it was!

Agree totally on when it goes wrong  it goes horribly wrong   I joined the IAM when I first got on a sportsbike to try to avoid things going wrong, can't recommend it enough as a good way to stay upright! There's always other nutters out there, but the training was so helpful in giving you tips on how to avoid the other nutters. It's not for everyone, but I reckon it did me a lot of good


----------



## sussex_cichlids

Few my old bikes had few years ago  
2005 Aprilia RS125 Custom Chesterfield Graphics 33BHP




2000 KTM EXC125 Road Legal Super Motor 33BHP


----------



## Christie_ZXR

Love the aprilia . I reckon no matter how old you are, as soon as you get on an rs125 you are 17 again! They are such fun little bikes. Never owned one myself, got my ninja now and I love that too much to ever have anything else, but I scrounged one off a friend for whole a week once and had a ton of fun playing with it  For a 125, they can't half move if you want them to!


----------



## sussex_cichlids

Christie_ZXR said:
			
		

> Love the aprilia . I reckon no matter how old you are, as soon as you get on an rs125 you are 17 again! They are such fun little bikes. Never owned one myself, got my ninja now and I love that too much to ever have anything else, but I scrounged one off a friend for whole a week once and had a ton of fun playing with it  For a 125, they can't half move if you want them to!




I had the aprilia tuned to the nuts kept going throw engine every few months £850 pound for rebuild were getting expensive. Best fun ever had on 125 they can do like 0-60 6.4 sec can be tuned to a top speed of 126mph i had 115 out of mine racing Mitsubishi Evo from rolling start to 115 whipped it till i thought best easy up don't throw another engine down the road

Also had an Original  Aprilia RS125 1995 Max Biaggi Chestfield Full Tuned Track Bike

As for the KTM that was just pure fun mad mad bike for the road use love the sound this made could here it about 3/4 mile away it was loud


----------



## Westyggx

Great looking bikes guys I am thinking of doing my CBT this year then next year or so do the full license.


----------



## Christie_ZXR

Haha! I'm 5ft2, I don't think they make a ktm I can reach the ground on! lol. The one time I rode a crosser it was a 125, and I had to be helped on and off! 

Mike, do it! You won't regret it! Bikes are so much fun  And to be honest, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they change the test again before long to make it just a little bit dafter  so it might be a good plan to get it done before they do, if they do.


----------



## foxfish

I thought you might like this ...
http://uk.video.yahoo.com/yahooeurospor ... 48376.html


----------



## Westyggx

Christie_ZXR said:
			
		

> Haha! I'm 5ft2, I don't think they make a ktm I can reach the ground on! lol. The one time I rode a crosser it was a 125, and I had to be helped on and off!
> 
> Mike, do it! You won't regret it! Bikes are so much fun  And to be honest, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they change the test again before long to make it just a little bit dafter  so it might be a good plan to get it done before they do, if they do.



Yeh I heard they are changing the test for the full bike in 2013 to make it much harder so will probably do it sometime before that happens, just want some experience on a 125 first


----------



## Christie_ZXR

foxfish said:
			
		

> I thought you might like this ...
> http://uk.video.yahoo.com/yahooeurospor ... 48376.html



  

That is terrifying!!! Amazing, but terrifying!!

When it snows, my ninja hides it the garage cowering under a bike cover!  Can't imagine being brave enough to do something like that!


Experience on a 125 is so sensible    I did 6 months on my little 125 cruiser before I did my test. Then I ended up on a VFR400, and it all changed! Not ridden a cruiser since!!    Friend of mines just bought a VFR and I'm dying to have a go on it for nostalgia's sake! But irritatingly my current insurance company won't give me rider policy due to my age, which strikes me as a bit daft, since I've always had rider policy before. 

What sort of 125 or big bikes have you been looking at?


----------



## cheebs

I tend to disagree slightly on the "get experiance on a small bike first" standpoint.

OK, If you cant trust yourself to remain restrained, then yes... a small bike will teach you to respect your own vulnerability. However, if you are tempted by a 125 because a  big bike might be too much to control, or you arent sure if you will feel safe enough to try a big bike, then IMO bite the bullet and do an intesive course. Even nif you have to ride a restricted big bike as a result of legeslation.

Big bikes are always safer than small bikes. They have better ability to stop, turn and accellerate, all great tools you can use to get you out of trouble. 

If your reasoning for a small bike is that you cant go as fast.. than maybe a bike is not the best form of transport for you. YOU alone are in control of the speed... big bikes can go slow too y'know.

Still fighting liability for my accident I had in August last year... grrrr! At this rate it will be summer again before I can get back on the road.


----------



## Westyggx

The reason for doing the 125 license first is a) to gain experience and b) cost as the intense course is somewhat over £500.


----------



## danmil3s

I knew a bloke who must have been 17 stone his mum said " no son you must learn on a 125, big bikes are dangers" ever time he left the works car park up hill on to a 40 mph road.. well that was scary. Luckily he survived and got a 600.


----------



## foxfish

We have different rules in Guernsey ( where I live) & at 14 I had my first bike, a Suzuki TS 90.

You were allowed any bike up to 100cc, Yam 100 twins were popular but the Suzuki GP 100 was the fastest at about 75mph

Next jump up was when you reached 16 & then you could ride any two wheeled vehicle, I bought a Suzuki ram air 250 but some of my mates learnt on 900s or even 1000cc machines as their fist ever bike!
I couldn't say how many bikes I have owned,  15 - 20 I would guesse.


----------



## si-man

That's mine. Cant wait for a 450


----------



## Christie_ZXR

cheebs said:
			
		

> I tend to disagree slightly on the "get experiance on a small bike first" standpoint.



I defo see your point, but what about little bikes being more forgiving? (Maybe not as applicable to rs125s! lol.) But something like a cg125 isn't as likely to chuck you off if you muck up your gearchanges, or throttle control or even braking as something like my ninja is. Muck up your clutch control on that and she will chuck you off!   I agree, you can't get out of the way as fast, and its a good safety net to be able to. But on the flip side, it means you've got to learn how to avoid getting into situations where you'd need to get out of the way fast.

Tbh, I think it depends entirely on who's riding and how good they are with the basics. Someone who's got the hang of the controls straight away would probs be fine on an intensive. Someone who hasn't probably wouldn't. 

Plus the intensives can be silly money!! My test cost me a whopping 50 odd quid plus £20 for the theory. Didn't half wind me up when I did my car test recently, I had to do another theory! And it was £35. And I'm now limited to a total of 6 points again   (Not that I've got any! But that's irrelevant. It's the principle!)


----------



## Jase

My baby   

Won't be getting much use out of her any time soon as I dislocated my collarbone playing rugby on Saturday


----------



## cheebs

Christie_ZXR said:
			
		

> cheebs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to disagree slightly on the "get experiance on a small bike first" standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I defo see your point, but what about little bikes being more forgiving? (Maybe not as applicable to rs125s! lol.) But something like a cg125 isn't as likely to chuck you off if you muck up your gearchanges, or throttle control or even braking as something like my ninja is. Muck up your clutch control on that and she will chuck you off!   I agree, you can't get out of the way as fast, and its a good safety net to be able to. But on the flip side, it means you've got to learn how to avoid getting into situations where you'd need to get out of the way fast.
> 
> Tbh, I think it depends entirely on who's riding and how good they are with the basics. Someone who's got the hang of the controls straight away would probs be fine on an intensive. Someone who hasn't probably wouldn't.
> 
> Plus the intensives can be silly money!! My test cost me a whopping 50 odd quid plus £20 for the theory. Didn't half wind me up when I did my car test recently, I had to do another theory! And it was £35. And I'm now limited to a total of 6 points again   (Not that I've got any! But that's irrelevant. It's the principle!)
Click to expand...


I also see your point... In the end, its a personal thing weather you feel better on a big or small bike.

From a personal standpoint, I had some roadcraft by passing my car test 2 or 3 years before thinking about learning to ride. I had mucked about on bikes in fields etc as a youth... not much, but a little. So I had possibly a bit more experiance than some. I would guess that the majority of bikers get thier bike licence after thier car.

From my perspective, you can get yourself in trouble just as easily with a small bike verses a big bike. any new bike has the potential to spit you in the hedge, no matter what size it is, just because you might not be used to the biting point, or you dont know how effective the rear break is, or any numbher of other possibities. The thing is, if you are on a big bike, you have more tools at your disposal to get yourself out of trouble. At legal speeds, a 4 pot fully floating front breaking system is going to be much more effective than a single pot, maybe even single sided system, even if it has to stop less weight.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Here's  a few of mine.

My first 1000cc sidecar in 2009



My second 1000cc sidecar in 2010



My 1st 500cc sidecar in 2011 on the left, my race partner's sidecar on the right



My 250 Grasstrack bike



My 125 MX bike



These are my excuse for a lack of posting recently!
www.performance-world.co.uk


----------



## cheebs

Quality Dan! You must be a fudging headcase to get on those sidecar outfits lol.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

They do look sexy when clean Dan


----------



## Dan Crawford

cheebs said:
			
		

> Quality Dan! You must be a fudging headcase to get on those sidecar outfits lol.


They are pretty crazy, i've been hurt A LOT over the last few years  I'm actually a better passenger that I am a rider, I can't be trusted with the throttle coz this happens, A LOT!








			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> They do look sexy when clean Dan


Cheers, Ed. You know me, even if i'm gonna be rolling around in the mud, I at least like to look good LOL


----------



## cheebs

Ouch! I certainly dont doubt that youve been hurt, ive seen you nutters before! 

I used to know a bloke who raced sidecars on the black stuff. He was a blooming headcase too  Loved the bum sliders the passengers have to have


----------



## sussex_cichlids

Well were drawing near the start of Moto GP 2012 Just 8 Weeks  Away

Wanted to take a second to remember two great fallen talents, 







Shoya Tomizawa's (Left)
Marco Simoncelli (Right)

Looking forward the first race @ COMMERCIALBANK GRAND PRIX OF QATAR 8th April 2012

Back to 1000cc this year lets see what Ducati and The Doctor can do this year

Ducati 1000cc GP12 Prototype





Were just have to wait till 8th April  as Ducati have announced the new GP12 Desmosedici will not be officially unveiled so were just have to wait till the first race to see this years bike


----------



## Nat N

Hi,
I thought I would show not mine but my husband’s bike. It is a Triumph Tiger, the last pre-injected model with custom wheels. Semi-race exhaust, PIAA spot lights, sat nav, etc, etc. 
I don’t ride myself but I am a very good passenger – I apparently took naturally to the correct positioning when riding. It is sad he did not go out on the bike recently at all... I truly love the “beast”...


----------



## Nat N

Oops, second attempt to post...





[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Gh0st

my own bike
a naked/fighter Yamaha FZR 600 '91




my ex honda NX650 i had for 1 hour before it went dead (broken valve, went straight through the piston)




me on a trialbike


----------



## si-man

Theory Test now booked. 450 supermoto here i come


----------



## O'Neil

Used to have a great little NC30 till some idiot drove up the wrong side of the road looking for a parking spot : ( 
I want a new one but money is tight at the moment


----------



## Wallace

Started out riding on a Honda VFR 400R3 NC30, then got a Suzuki GSXR 600 K1 which I replaced with a Kawasaki ZX6R B1H which was stolen. I then had a Ducati 749 Dark monoposto for a few months, then got a Kawasaki Z750 J2 and a ZX6R G2 for track use. Currently have the Z750 and a ZX12R A1P in my garage


----------



## Christie_ZXR

Snap, my ZX6R was stolen at the end of 2010.  I'm on my new one now though. Seemed to be a spate of it then, 2 of my friends zx6s went in the same week. 

Weathers picking up for riding now


----------



## darren636

i loved my nc30. 1989 registered. Amazing little thing. I crashed it head on into a ford sierra rebuilt it then sold it for a zxr750. In original pink and purple! Now i have a lime green zx636 and it is UTTERLY BRILLIANT. But i never will forget my nc 30. Or my Aprillia rs125. Fell apart like i cheap watch. But that smell...


----------



## O'Neil

I think my next bike is gonna be something completely bonkers....... no shopping baskets or bells tho, I'm crazy but I ain't that crazy 0o.
What ever I get I will always miss Sharlene


----------



## darren636

she is a beaut! Love the single sided swinging arm. Those round headlights. The whine of the v4.... Think i am going to cry....


----------



## O'Neil

Would you believe that when that was taken she was 15 years old. 
I wasn't allowed a motorbike for about 5 years because my ex was a ***** *** ***, so when we broke up I drove all the way down to Stoke on Trent to buy this bike. 
About a month later my ex wanted to reconcile and I was just about to say yes when she said "but you gotta get rid of the bike" not seen the ex since, lmao.


----------



## darren636

ah  yes.  been  there  with  the  girlfriend  from  hell...  bikes  are  in  my  blood.  Honda  are  supreme  for  build  quality.  my  nc  was  14 years  old  when  i  bought  it  for  2500  pounds  and  in  mint  condition.


----------



## O'Neil

I paid £2800 for mine, but I can attest to the superior build quality. I had this bike tuned up a bit and I simply could not break the engine and I tried.......... even when I crashed it I could still hear her purring away in the background, even though I was temporarily paralysed I had to laugh.


----------



## O'Neil

Saw this and had to take a cold shower

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...TdiT9mzGKO30QXR9ImICA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAA&dur=577


----------



## darren636

seen the  panigale  yet?


----------



## O'Neil

OMFG that is awesome, just Googled it.


----------



## foxfish

Yep, I would like one of them, rip off the nancy fairing & see if it would stretch my arms


----------



## O'Neil

LOL, I like the fairing fox, I also like similar (not necessarily matching) leathers.

I'm also guilty of checking myself in shop windows, but don't tell anyone, lol.


----------



## danmil3s

finally got my bike painted and back on the road. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## foxfish

Very - umm "practical"


----------



## danmil3s

she was more practical before i got a company car ,and was doing 500 miles a week in all weathers. now shes just loud and black.  modifications haven't finished yet. just wanted it back on the road. think i might have missed summer though.


----------



## Laiszie Pseuzan

Three bikes here. An R1150 GS which is the best thing I have ever owned, a Bandit 600 sat in the garage in need of some TLC, and a CCM R30 also sat awaiting a new can so it can pass an MOT. Currently it sounds like a Chinook coming in to land, as it has a Remus race pipe lashed on the back.


----------



## darren636

ah, r30  a crazy machine. Are ccm still going? They had such promise a few years ago.


----------



## si-man

Passed my mod 2 yesterday with no minors  Sticking my bike on ebay next week then getting a Yammy wr450 supermoto. Brap


----------



## Alastair

I've got a Kawasaki khf 250 sat gathering dust in a friends garage until my health improves but planning on giving it a through blasting soon


----------



## danmil3s

well done si man


----------



## Danny

Payment being made tomorrow and then being collected by PJS transwift and delivered to me either this week or early next.

Will get some nice shots when I have it hear, not wanting to post up the images used to sell it I want to use my own lol
99 ZX6R Ninja G2


----------



## Gary Nelson

Very nice, a lovely bit of machinery!


----------



## Danny

Problem is as most of my bikes have been red or blue the two helmets I have will not go lol To be fair they have been in the roof for maybe 18months so time for a new one me thinks.


----------



## darren636

i still use my chris walker replica arai from the late 90's.  shoei, nice kit.


----------



## ddam19

This is my baby, Couldn't be without it, apart from at the moment as i have distroyed the bearing in the rear wheel. Back on the road soon.





Adam


----------



## bape

I have a Ducati 696, great for beating traffic in central London


----------



## Danny

Well had my zx6r for a few months but sold it the other day and gone down to a 2010 125 derbi just for commuting.

The zx6r




The Derbi


----------

